# Dosage increase



## sunny54 (Sep 4, 2012)

Can increasing your dosage on armour cause headaches. The kind above the eye or maybe just my allergies acting up. Thanks for any input


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sunny54 said:


> Can increasing your dosage on armour cause headaches. The kind above the eye or maybe just my allergies acting up. Thanks for any input


How much Armour are you taking? What was the dose before you increased it and how much did you increase it?

And, is this as per your doctor's Rx?


----------



## sunny54 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm taking 90 mg of armour. I was slowly increasing it to maybe 115-in a 3 week or more period(hard to tell with a pill cutter)... but have decided to just go back to 90 and let my new endocrinologist look at it first with the dose I'm on. I just hope I get in pretty quickly I'm so tired of feeling bad and my depression is so much worse. I'm on a antidepressant also but it seems since this thyroid issue I'm having a hard time finding one that works. 
My last results were:
Tsh 0.02 (0.45-4.50)
T3 (uptake) 28.6 (23.4-42.7)
T4 (thyroxine) 6.4 (4.5-12.5
T7 Index 1.8 (1.2--4.3)

I don't understand the labs and just trying to read and understand but don't as of yet. Any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

For all my aches and pains, I practically never have headaches but everytime my Armour has been increased I've seemed to be most troubled by my heart racing. My doctor told me in early December to try bumping-up to 120 mcg Armour but I can't tolerate it even though I suspect I need it - the increase makes my heart race very, very uncomfortably.

I won't see my doctor again until mid-February but I'm anxious to talk to her about it.


----------

